
How to Learn JavaScript - simonebrunozzi
https://sive.rs/learn-js
======
pinkskin
This may be a bit off topic, I am new too linux and have been looking for a
good version of it to learn on. I have tryed mint and ubuntu and i am in the
process of dl pardinus should be done by the time i post this.Any help would
be great

